# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Η δομή του GBC : Περιήγηση  , Συμμετοχή , Τεχνικά ζητήματα >  Πως ανεβάζουμε βίντεο στο Youtube

## lagreco69

Όπως γνωρίζεται οι πιο πολλοί δεν μπορούμε να ανεβάσουμε απ᾽ευθείας βίντεο στο φόρουμ όπως ανεβάζουμε φωτογραφίες. Αυτό συνήθως γίνεται για λόγους χωρητικότητας, επειδή δηλ. τα αρχεία βίντεο καταλαμβάνουν πολύ χώρο στον δίσκο του server αυτού που μας φιλοξενεί και ο ιστότοπος θα γίνει δυσλειτουργικός αν έχουμε τόσο μεγάλα αρχεία. Έτσι θα πρέπει να ανέβει πρώτα σε ιστότοπο που περιλαμβάνει μόνο βίντεο όπως είναι το Youtube (βλ. Παρακάτω ενότητα) και μετά να ποστάρουμε τη διεύθυνση που θα δημιουργηθεί (η οποία καταλαμβάνει χώρο μερικά bytes).




Για να ανεβάσουμε (upload) ένα βίντεο στο youtube θα πρέπει πρώτα απ᾽όλα να έχουμε δημιουργήσει ένα λογαριασμό (Account) σ᾽αυτόν τον ιστότοπο, κάτι το οποίο προς το παρόν είναι δωρεάν. Αν λοιπόν δεν έχετε λογαριασμό για να δημιουργήσετε έναν πηγαίνετε στο http://www.youtube.com/ και πατάτε εκεί που λέει Create Account. Αυτό σας πάει σε μια σελίδα όπου αφού συμπληρώσετε τα στοιχεία που σας ζητάει πατάτε i accept. Έπειτα δίνετε την ηλεκτρονική σας διεύθυνση (e-mail) ένα συνθηματικό (password) και μια λέξη επιβεβαίωσης που φαίνεται στην εικόνα και πατάτε το “Create new account and finish”. Ένα e-mail επιβεβαίωσης στάλθηκε στο γραμματοκιβώτιο σας και ακολουθόντας τις οδηγίες ολοκληρώνεται η εγγραφή σας.
Και το βίντεο όμως που θα ανεβάσουμε θα πρέπει να έχει κάποιες προυποθέσεις γιατί δεν θα σας αφήσει να το ανεβάσετε. Οι πιο βασικές απο αυτές είναι οι παρακάτω :

1.δεν θα πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερο απο 10λεπτά.
2.Δεν θα πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερο απο 2GB.
3.Το αρχείο πρέπει να είναι της μορφής MPEG-2 ή MPEG-4 ή FLV.
Αρα αν είναι μεγαλύτερο απο 10λεπτά και το μέγεθος του ξεπερνάει τα 2GB θα πρέπει να το κόψετε ώστε να έρθει μέσα σ΄αυτά τα πλαίσια. Αυτό γίνεται με διάφορα προγράμματα στα οποία θα αναφερθούμε παρακάτω. Αν όμως το βίντεο σας είναι μικρότερο απο 10λεπτά και μικρότερο απο 2GB αλλά δεν είναι της μορφής mp4 ή flv τότε χρειάζεστε κάποιον converter. Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα μετατρέψετε το βίντεο σας απο την μορφή που το έχετε στην επιθυμιτή μορφή mp4 ή flv.
Όταν λοιπόν το βίντεο μας πληρεί τις παραπάνω προυποθέσεις και έχουμε συνδεθεί στον λογαριασμό μας τότε πατάμε το βέλος δεξιά απο το ψευδώνυμο μας και στο μενού που θα εμφανιστεί επιλέγουμε “my videos” (τα βίντεο μου). Στην σελίδα που θα εμφανιστεί πατάμε το κίτρινο κουμπί που λέει upload στα δεξιά επάνω. Τότε μας φέρνει μια οθόνη που λέει Video File Upload και πατάμε το Upload Video. Ανοίγει λοιπόν ένα παράθυρο όπου πρέπει να διαλέξεις το αρχείο που επιθυμείς να ανεβάσεις και πατάς ok. Αυτό ήταν το βίντεο αρχίζει να ανεβαίνει και μας δίχνει τον χρόνο που απομένει για την ολοκλήρωση της εργασίας μας κάτω απο την μπάρα. Θα πρέπει τέλος να δώσεις κάποιες πληροφορίες όπως τίτλο, περιγραφή κλπ και να πατήσεις το save changes για να σώσεις τις αλλαγές που έκανες.

----------


## dinos saurus

δν μου λεει τπτ απο ολα αυτα!!διπλα στο 4ευδωνιμο μου λεει το καναλι μου και δν λεει που8ενα τα βιντεο μου!!ουτε upload!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Το upload Κωστα βρισκετε εδω!



_Παιδια το μεσημερακι αμα βρω χρονο,θα βαλω ολα τα βηματα για το πως να ανεβαζετε video στο YouTube και πως να δημιουργησετε εναν λογαριασμο! (δωρεαν)_

----------


## lagreco69

> δν μου λεει τπτ απο ολα αυτα!!διπλα στο 4ευδωνιμο μου λεει το καναλι μου και δν λεει που8ενα τα βιντεο μου!!ουτε upload!!


Νομιζω οτι οι οδηγιες ειναι κατατοπιστικοτατες!! για το πως να διμηουργηθει ενας λογαριασμος στο youtube!! 
δεν καταλαβαινω φιλε Κωστα που δυσκολευεσαι.  :winky:

----------


## dinos saurus

καταλαβα τωρα!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> καταλαβα τωρα!!!


Το {Upload} στα ελληνικα θα το βρεις να λεει {μεταφορτωση}

----------

